# LG Chocolate - My Music as Ringtone?



## SlickStretch (Dec 19, 2007)

Is there any way to take songs from My Music on a MicroSD and set them as a ringtone? I'm using an LG Chocolate. (8550)


----------



## peterhuang913 (May 24, 2008)

I have a different phone but it should be the same solution.

You have to move the music from the microsd to the phone itself. It might be too big so you have to make the song shorted, like I did. After than you can set the ringtone.


----------



## SlickStretch (Dec 19, 2007)

That actually didn't work. But I figured out a solution last night. I got a USB cable, and used BitPim to transfer shortened mp3 or midi files to the phones ringtone folder.


----------



## lsvrnk (Nov 5, 2008)

is there any other way to set your music as ringtones?


----------

